# new babies from OI



## orchid527 (Feb 26, 2014)

Johanna Burkhardt (roth "Red Sea" x adductum var anitum "Ace" AM/AOS) from Orchid Inn. It will be some time before they bloom, but they should be nice.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice. Good luck.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice. One flask?


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow i'm super jealous. ive been very tempted.by his latest lisr...


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 26, 2014)

Rick H

Yes, just one flask. Seems like most really nice flasks have only 20-25 plants, but I think there were about 35 in this flask. Of course, many won't and shouldn't make it to maturity. If I still have 20 of these in 3 years, I will be happy.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2014)

Did you order online or pick them up at a show, etc.?


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 27, 2014)

NYEric

As soon as he posted his updated flask list, I sent an email and ordered two of the crosses. One was still in the lab, but these were at his house. We did the exchange through a mutual friend at a show in Michigan. The first time I saw this flask was when I picked it up at my friend's place. All of the plants in this flask were in good shape. I need to add that I have purchased about a dozen flasks from OI in the past few years and I've not had any problems. Most were ordered by mail. One did have some problems, but that was one I bought at a show and it was discounted because of the problems. Even then, I still got about 2 dozen good ones from that flask. The only thing I don't care for is that the medium is a little too hard for my purposes. I don't like to plant the seedlings as a "puck" and the harder medium is more difficult to remove from the roots. On the other hand, it probably ships better and doesn't tumble like soft medium will, so I guess I really end up better off in the long.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I like to buy plants from Sam when i can see them at US shows. Usually lots of good stuff.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Feb 27, 2014)

VERY NICE seedlings Mike. I still have some of the Wossner Black Wings x roth '169' from CH. I think yours look much better though.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome purchase, I wish I would have held out til the new list came out. On a related note, why is the OI website down? Possible updates?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2014)

orchid527 said:


> NYEric
> 
> As soon as he posted his updated flask list, I sent an email and ordered two of the crosses. One was still in the lab, but these were at his house. We did the exchange through a mutual friend at a show in Michigan. The first time I saw this flask was when I picked it up at my friend's place. All of the plants in this flask were in good shape. I need to add that I have purchased about a dozen flasks from OI in the past few years and I've not had any problems. Most were ordered by mail. One did have some problems, but that was one I bought at a show and it was discounted because of the problems. Even then, I still got about 2 dozen good ones from that flask. The only thing I don't care for is that the medium is a little too hard for my purposes. I don't like to plant the seedlings as a "puck" and the harder medium is more difficult to remove from the roots. On the other hand, it probably ships better and doesn't tumble like soft medium will, so I guess I really end up better off in the long.
> 
> Mike


wash the agar out with a jet of water - gentle hosing, works for me.


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive had success just rinsing out as much as possible and peeling it off the edges then putting the whole puck in a compot.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ozpaph, the medium in this flask seemed to be quite resistant to a stream of water, taking 20-30 minutes to remove most of it. It is more like plastic than jello.

Justin, I'm kind of old school and try to separate the plants as they are deflasked. Paph roots seem to be frequently bound to one another, not just intertwined. Seems like you will have to bite the bullet and break a few roots sooner or later. I choose sooner, but I've done it this way hundreds of times and it seems to work with little loss. You just have to be careful.

I know that larger growers use the puck method, but I assumed it was because it was easier and faster. I might give it a try sometime, if I have some inexpensive flasks.

Mike


----------



## Trithor (Feb 28, 2014)

Those seedlings look very good, I am sure you will do well with them. Good luck.
I use both methods. I decide on which to use when I break the flask. In some flasks the seedlings separate quite easily, then I plant them as they fall apart as I wash the agar off the roots. Some are very difficult to separate, with the roots adhering to each other, these I just plant as a clump. Yes it is much faster and certainly easier than spending an age trying to wash agar from in between a nest of roots. I must be honest, that I do not see much of a difference in the end result, so the reality is that I am tempted to only use the 'puk' method. My reservation is that if a rot starts it will consume them all, whereas if they are split into three or four compots, then the risk of total loss is lower.


----------

